# Tyre Weld



## Chris S (17 Feb 2011)

Does anybody have any experience of using Tyre Weld - it repairs punctures by filling the inner tube with foam.

I have a couple of inner tubes with dodgy Woods\Dunlop valves and it seems like a cheap way of reusing them (its currently on sale in Poundland).

If it's successful I'd also have puncture proof tyres.


----------



## Norm (17 Feb 2011)

I have used it in the dim and distant past and it worked pretty well. I wouldn't use it on a good tube, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Feb 2011)

The work of Beelzebub


----------



## chillyuk (18 Feb 2011)

I tried it on a motorcycle rear tyre once that had picked up a nail. I still ended up pushing the bike home though. i think the mistake I made was removing the nail.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Feb 2011)

Save your money and buy some marathon + tyres it will work out cheaper in the long run.

I have tried it and all i found was that the tyre did not inflate and it lest gunk inside for ages afterwards.


----------



## mickle (19 Feb 2011)

I'm not a fan of automotive style foam (which is designed for low pressure apps) or 'Slime' but have had great results with Stan's No Tubes liquid. It's intended for tubeless tyres but works supremely well as a puncture sealant inside a regular tube. I use it - in combination with puncture resistant tyres - on wheels which are a pain in the harris to remove. Hubs gears, enclosed chain-cases, coaster brakes and the like.


----------



## Norm (19 Feb 2011)

mickle said:


> I'm not a fan of automotive style foam *(which is designed for low pressure apps)* or 'Slime'


 Ah, yes, now you mention it, that's one of the reasons I wouldn't use it in a good tube. I kept my off-road tyres at around 40-45psi and it worked ok at that pressure.


----------



## mickle (19 Feb 2011)

innit


----------



## snailracer (19 Feb 2011)

Getting beyond 40-45 psi with a minipump is hard work, though - so sealant is still reasonable as a get-me-home fix.


----------



## mickle (19 Feb 2011)

snailracer said:


> Getting beyond 40-45 psi with a minipump is hard work, though - so sealant is still reasonable as a get-me-home fix.



Eh? That rather depends on the mini-pump. 

And if you were running such sealant in a high pressure tube most of it would be forced out of the hole (making an almighty mess of the inside of the tyre in the process) before it reached the lower pressure at which it could function. Which means that you'd have to carry it with you to install post-puncture. 

I'd rather carry a spare tube as a 'get-me-home fix' than a tube of low pressure sealant.


----------



## snailracer (19 Feb 2011)

mickle said:


> Eh? That rather depends on the mini-pump.
> 
> And if you were running such sealant in a high pressure tube most of it would be forced out of the hole (making an almighty mess of the inside of the tyre in the process) before it reached the lower pressure at which it could function. Which means that you'd have to carry it with you to install post-puncture.
> 
> I'd rather carry a spare tube as a 'get-me-home fix' than a tube of low pressure sealant.


The Holts Tyre Weld stuff doesn't inflate the tyre, a small quantity of propellant is provided just to help pump the sealant into relatively larger car tyres. You squirt it into the inner tube, spin the wheel (with the still-deflated tyre on it) so it distributes itself all over the inside of the inner tube, THEN pump it up, hoping it seals the puncture while you are pumping. It never sees high pressure unless you go mad with the minipump.

I have heard it outperforms Slime as a sealant, which from my experience won't be difficult  but it has the advantage that it doesn't have to stay chemically stable inside an inner tube for months or years before it gets called into action.

Me? I'm a patch man, myself.


----------



## Lonestar (27 May 2017)

It worked for me yesterday at Westferry...Enough to ride on and get me home...on the fixie for five and a half miles.Surprised it worked but as I had nothing to lose.So I thought why not.So it took 2 minutes to fix and then I was on my way.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2017)

Slime is far from perfect, but decades of cycle commuting I found it the one most likely to allow me to complete my journey uninterrupted if I did pick up something sharp.


----------

